# Wat doen jy vir 'n lewe??



## Bushkey

Gerhard, huidiglik heeltemal te veel vir die geld wat ek verdien:wink:

Ek was vir 13 jaar in die Polisie gewees. Van Cheesvan ry, Speurders, SANAB, Moord en Roof en na hulle al die spes eenhede toegemaak het na die vingerafdruk kantoor. Dit was bietjie boring toe soek ek met 'n seer hart uitkom kans.

Tans besit ek een van hierdie Sasol/Exel vulstasies met die winkel en restaurant. Tronk met oop deure.

Heidi boer met Cycads, avo's, litchis, Macedamia en Pecanneute.

Ek en sy sou graag eerder ons kamp op ons grond in Balule in 'n lodge wou omskep het en op daardie manier 'n bestaan gemaak het. Ek sit eerder met my gat in die bos as in my kantoor.


----------



## Gerhard

Bushkey said:


> Ek sit eerder met my gat in die bos as in my kantoor.


Viva vir daai voorstel!!!

Gerhard


----------



## RayDando

Ek boer met avocados en macadamia neute. Dit kos my geld om te boer maar te minste is ek nie in a kantoor nie.


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Wat doen ek(ons)*

Ek bestuur n apteek in die Hoedspruit omgewing vir n vriend van my wat saam met my geswot het.Fantastiese mense om voor te werk.Ek het al 2 maal my gat gesien,sal jou lodge graag bestuur Bossie.Belinda is iets van elk admin ,rekenaars ens.


----------



## OutaAfrica

Ek is 'n Millwright in die Alumenium industrie 11 jaar het so klein stukkie grond gekoop wil dit gebruik vir my wegkom kans.


----------



## wildeboer

*'werk'*

Ek ry nou al 16 jaaaaar lank die "cheese-van", soort van free-lance PH (sonder papiere), doen hope houtwerk en doen boot-trips met toeriste op Gariepdam(ou Hendrik Verwoerd dam) in die somer en ek het niks geld....

My vrou,Karin is n professionele rekenmeester, en verafsku jag, skaap keel-af sny is ok, want dis mos kos....
Ek wens ek kan n ander werk kry, maar nou ja... ek kry darem elke maand pay en ek kan pyle koop....


----------



## proelitefan

ya mnr dit is lekker om afrikans leer, van ek is nie in suid africa nie,mar ek kan nogsteeds prat en leer. mar ek is uit van dar van 1991, 1 yar van mei uitgan van die weermag.ek was in messina, en dan in nelspruit die laste mense om 2 yare gemak.pardon my africans because i havnt spoken or read it in about 20 years. boy it feels good. im now in the usa and im portuguese desendant.
keep shooting straight, keep safe
yours truly 


tony


hoyt proelite 28" draw
52` ultralite 500 arrows
target and 3d shooter


----------



## Gerhard

Welcome Tony.

Hope you have lots of practise here with yout afrikaans.

Practise your Afrikaans here your are welcome other wise use english.

Gerhard



proelitefan said:


> ya mnr dit is lekker om afrikans leer, van ek is nie in suid africa nie,mar ek kan nogsteeds prat en leer. mar ek is uit van dar van 1991, 1 yar van mei uitgan van die weermag.ek was in messina, en dan in nelspruit die laste mense om 2 yare gemak.pardon my africans because i havnt spoken or read it in about 20 years. boy it feels good. im now in the usa and im portuguese desendant.
> keep shooting straight, keep safe
> yours truly
> 
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> hoyt proelite 28" draw
> 52` ultralite 500 arrows
> target and 3d shooter


----------



## OutaAfrica

Welcome Tony 
Your afrikaans is leka


----------



## Bushkey

Hallo Tony. Welcome here by us.


----------



## INGOZI

Ek is gedeeltlike aandeelhouer en operationele bestuurder van 9 micro finansierings takke. Is ook al 'n hele paar jaar 'n beroeps jagter wat my al na 'n hele paar lande geneem het. Skryf ook op vryskut basis vir twee tydskrifte.


----------



## Commander

Ek werk nou al vir 5 jaar as 'n sagteware ingenieur by 'n maatskappy in Centurion. (Kuipersgroup) Ek hou baie van wat ek doen en dit betaal goed, maar ek sou nogsteeds eerder my eie wildsplaas wou ge-run het. Miskien daar in Baltimore se omgewing. Ek's mal oor daai bosveld wêreld.


----------



## ASG

Branding Specialist for Africa's biggest hunting outfitters and Africa's Premier Hunting Magazine.


----------



## valie

Analyst Programmer,

Ons ontwikkel doelgerigte sagteware. Vanaf applikasies vir PDA's tot websites en PLC's.
Ek werk ook as "Software development" bestuurder vir 'n internationale maatskappy se tak hier in SA.


----------



## Matatazela

Environmental Consultant. I have my own business, and I undertake envrionmental impact assessments and similar work in KZN.


----------



## mogodu

Ek verkoop gevriesde vis , hoender en afval
het 'n klein stukkie grond (330ha), maar die landclaims gaan 
hom miskien vat


----------



## Philip Moolman

mogodu said:


> Ek verkoop gevriesde vis , hoender en afval
> het 'n klein stukkie grond (330ha), maar die landclaims gaan
> hom miskien vat


Donners


----------



## ASG

Land Claims are a huge problem in the Tzaneen area. Not to mention Pongola!


----------



## Bushkey

Ja 'n helse probleem. Hier het 'n ou opgestaan en net eenvoudig die grond tussen die Letaba en Olifants riviere ge-eis. Dit is die helfte van Tzaneen, die hele letsitele, Gravelotte, Mica, Phalaborwa met al die derduisende hektare sitrus, piesange en wildsplase daar tussen in. 

Die grond eiese komisie het toe vir hom gese hy moet meer spesifiek wees. Hy was toe, het 'n kaart gevat wat al die titels en erwe aandui en almal op die eis gesit. Ek het die vergadering deurgesit, omtrent die helvte van die dag gevat om net deur daardie lys te kom.


----------



## INGOZI

Die grond eise is genoeg om 'm mens te laat kots, dit is net 'n mors van tyd. Soos jy se Bossie, iemand besluit sumier op 'n dag dat dit na 'n flink plan dink en eis dan derduisende hektare grond......


----------



## RayDando

ASG said:


> Land Claims are a huge problem in the Tzaneen area. Not to mention Pongola!


You aint kidding.
I may be a farmer without a farm soon.


----------



## Bushkey

INGOZI said:


> Die grond eise is genoeg om 'm mens te laat kots, dit is net 'n mors van tyd. Soos jy se Bossie, iemand besluit sumier op 'n dag dat dit na 'n flink plan dink en eis dan derduisende hektare grond......


Wat my nog meer die moer in maak is as hulle dubbel eiese registreer. Dit maak dit vir my dan obvious dat hulle kanse vat. Ons grond is al van die laat 1800 in blanke besit en was geen van die mense hoegenaamd benadeel of afgesit nie. Ek kan verstaan as oubaas Verwoerd vir Kaspaas van die grond af gegooi het, maar dit moet ook nou nie 'n "one vir all" raak nie.

In my geval is ons grond deel van die Groter Kruger Wildtuin, ek wil sien hoe boer hulle bees daar. Ek hoor elke aand Leeus, sien hulle en kry so nou en dan Luiperd spoor. Hulle ....bokke gaan dit ook nie maak nie.


----------



## ASG

When I was still in the irrigation business, the largest tea plantation in the Tzaneen area was handed over. Production came to a halt, the tea bushes died from lack of water and the whole enterprise collapsed. This was a multi million rand business that saw it's ass due to incompency. And they say that we as whites are'nt creating employment. More than 200 people were left jobless when the company went bang.


----------



## Bushkey

ASG said:


> When I was still in the irrigation business, the largest tea plantation in the Tzaneen area was handed over. Production came to a halt, the tea bushes died from lack of water and the whole enterprise collapsed. This was a multi million rand business that saw it's ass due to incompency. And they say that we as whites are'nt creating employment. More than 200 people were left jobless when the company went bang.


We had a contract with this tea plantation to provide them with firewood. Since they closed the farm we obviously stopped providing. That hurt our business again and we needed to pay of our lumber team. I drive past that farm every day. It's heartbreaking. You are only referring to the jobs lost directly to that operation being halted. Indirectly there is a hell of a lot more.


----------



## BushPig

*IT Solutions*

Howzit Guys,

I am an IT solutions provider and do the following:

ISP
Web-developement and hosting
Network Design and Implimentation
It Training
Rentals of Training rooms
Rentals of conference rooms
Hardware and Software sales
Small business server specialist
Microsoft Licensing specialist

Trade in Durban and unfortunately am in the office way too much of the day 

Gavin


----------



## Gerhard

BushPig said:


> Howzit Guys,
> 
> I am an IT solutions provider and do the following:
> 
> ISP
> Web-developement and hosting
> Network Design and Implimentation
> It Training
> Rentals of Training rooms
> Rentals of conference rooms
> Hardware and Software sales
> Small business server specialist
> Microsoft Licensing specialist
> 
> Trade in Durban and unfortunately am in the office way too much of the day
> 
> Gavin



You are the guy I will have to talk to to help with a web site.

Gerhard


----------



## BushPig

Gerhard said:


> You are the guy I will have to talk to to help with a web site.
> 
> Gerhard


Anytime boet, my email addy is [email protected] just send me an email with what your looking at and we can take it from there.

Gavin:darkbeer:


----------

